# Tomorrow is the day



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, by this time tomorrow, I should be thyroid-less and in recovery. I'm going between terrified and being ok with it. I keep going back and reading posts about surgery, so I think I'm going to be fine with it. Put me to sleep and get it out! Thank you to everyone who has posted about their experiences and great outcomes. I hope to add to that list very shortly. Wish me luck? explode:anim_08:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck, you'll do just great.

And, here's your funny for the day. While under (or still under but in recovery) I was having a fantastically vivid dream that I was in Mexico with all my friends and we were drinking tequila. I woke up just as I, in the dream, was about to do [yet another] tequila shot. So when I opened my eyes, I saw the recovery room nurse, was totally confused and said "Hey, where's the tequila??" She said in her 15 years of being a nurse, she never had that reaction and thought I wanted to start celebrating because the evil thyroid was gone. Hee-hee.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Joplin, I remember reading that post lol! I hope I have as good a time while "under" as you did!! Made me laugh to read that! Thanks


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck jsgarden1

Looking forward to reading your post opp posts, let us know how you get on .

:hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good Luck to you!!!!


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Wishing you the best of luck! xoxoxoxo


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck!!! I am sure you will be just fine!


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Good, luck


----------

